# The life and death of the soft plastic.



## FutureKVD (May 28, 2010)

Well now that my terminal tackle issue has subside I gave one more question for all of you out there. How longs do soft plastics last?? Never seen an experation date. For reference mine happen to stay in my box in my house which stays at a consant temp year round. So what are your thoughts experinces??


----------



## po1 (May 28, 2010)

For me two trips to the lake. I always start with new then after the day's use I put the used one's in a old bag filled from bottle scents, then left to soak for weeks at a time. Then when the bite slows down on me I pull out the old ones to throw something different at them. After that they hit the trash.


----------



## WhiteMoose (May 28, 2010)

I still have a large stockpile of Mister Twister brand plastics from the late 80's that are holding up.


----------



## wolfmjc (May 28, 2010)

you mean if you DON'T put them in the wrong kind of storage plastic!!! :roll:


----------



## shamoo (May 29, 2010)

I like to keep my plastics in their original packs, as long as you dont expose them to extreme temps they'll last forever.


----------



## BassNBob (May 29, 2010)

I have some Mann's Jelly Worms left from the mid 70s.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 30, 2010)

........til they fall apart :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> ........til they fall apart :LOL2:



What you mean is......Until they cant stay on the hook any more. :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings (May 30, 2010)

Jim said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > ........til they fall apart :LOL2:
> ...




Same thing I do  . I've even gone so far as to hook worms on the tail-end and fish it. Yep, I'm cheap.......I mean frugal 8-[


----------



## fender66 (Jun 17, 2010)

I know I have plastics that are 15-20 years old. Still working for me. Well...they still hold up to casting. Haven't found the fish much this year, YET!


----------



## poolie (Jun 17, 2010)

BassNBob said:


> I have some Mann's Jelly Worms left from the mid 70s.



The scented ones? How times have changed. In those days scented meant strawberry, blueberry, grape etc... I used to love the smell of a freshly opened pack of Jelly Worms.


----------

